# Samsung UE590 oder U28D590D - Free Sync oder V-Sync ???



## Richi1605 (5. April 2015)

Hi

bin im mom immer noch auf der Suche nach nen guten Gaming Monitor in ner 4k Auflösung. 1ms Reaktions Zeit 60 Herz mit Free Sync wäre am besten oder was meint ihr würde V-Sync reichen ?? Habe 2 R9 290X 8gb verbaut im PC

Im März sollte ja der neue Samsung UE590 erscheinen, 4k Auflösung, 1ms, 60 Hz und Free Sync. Hat irgend wer irgend welche Infos über den Bildschirm ?? Oder vll sogar ne Seite wo man den sich Angucken und bestellen kann ??0

Was haltet ihr von den Samsung U28D590D ?? 1ms Reaktionszeit 60Hz und besitzt einen Gaming Modus?? Preislich ist dieser ja Top 400 Euro kann man nix sagen, nur halt kein Free Sync hat nur V-Sync

Samsung: Fünf 4K Monitore der UE590 und UE850 Serie mit AMD FreeSync in 2015

Display von Samsung: U28D590D | Samsung


----------



## Ryle (5. April 2015)

Adaptive bzw. Freesync ist bei einer Neuanschaffung schon ratsam. Ich würde da aber eher zu einem 120/144Hz WQHD Monitor tendieren als zu einem 60Hz UHD. Die Unterschiede in der Bildschärfe sind vernachlässigbar bei der Größe, die Unterschiede von 60 und 120Hz+ in der Bewegungsunschärfe sind da viel drastischer und bringen dir auch effektiv deutlich mehr beim Zocken.
Da hast du auch mehr Auswahl, wobei ich hier sogar noch den Release des ASUS MG279Q abwarten würde. 

Allerdings besteht weiterhin die Frage ob Freesync mit Crossfire auch halbwegs ordentlich funktioniert. Bisher geht es noch nicht soweit ich weiß und AMD sind nicht die schnellsten wenn es um Treiberupdates, speziell Crossfire Profile geht.


----------



## Richi1605 (6. April 2015)

Ok danke für den Tipp. Hm habe nen bisl Gegooglet Free Sync gibt es momentan nur für Single GPU, sollte eig. im März geupdatet werden aber ka ob das pasiert ist.

Wollte eig. wenn ich mir einen neuen Bildschirm holle direkt umsteigen auf UHD, alle kommende spiele sollte ja so eine Auflösung unterstützen...obwohl ein WQHD Monitor auch net aussieht aber bei beiden Modellen muss ich warten.

Hat wirklich keiner Infos zu den Samsung UE590 der im März Released werden sollte ??


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (6. April 2015)

Infos habe ich zu dem Monitor keine, aber zu behaupten, dass die Unterschiede in der Bildschärfe vernachlässigbar wären, finde ich mutig. Ob man einen Monitor mit knapp 160 oder etwas über 100 DPI Pixeldichte ansieht, ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! Ich sage es mal so: Sofern du die möglichen Performance-Kompromisse mit UHD  eingehen kannst / möchtest, würde ich das in jedem Fall WQHD vorziehen. Schließlich wird der Monitor ja sicher nicht ausschließlich  zum Spielen verwendet und dann hat man von hohen Bildwiederholraten deutlich weniger als von einem gestochen scharfen Bild.

Den U28D590D habe ich selbst vor mir stehen und bin soweit auch zufrieden. Das Bild ist für ein TN-Panel sehr gut, das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist auch akzeptabel. Nur der Standfuß begeistert mich ganz und gar nicht.


----------



## Richi1605 (6. April 2015)

MilesEdgeworth schrieb:


> Infos habe ich zu dem Monitor keine, aber zu behaupten, dass die Unterschiede in der Bildschärfe vernachlässigbar wären, finde ich mutig. Ob man einen Monitor mit knapp 160 oder etwas über 100 DPI Pixeldichte ansieht, ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! Ich sage es mal so: Sofern du die möglichen Performance-Kompromisse mit UHD  eingehen kannst / möchtest, würde ich das in jedem Fall WQHD vorziehen. Schließlich wird der Monitor ja sicher nicht ausschließlich  zum Spielen verwendet und dann hat man von hohen Bildwiederholraten deutlich weniger als von einem gestochen scharfen Bild.
> 
> Den U28D590D habe ich selbst vor mir stehen und bin soweit auch zufrieden. Das Bild ist für ein TN-Panel sehr gut, das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist auch akzeptabel. Nur der Standfuß begeistert mich ganz und gar nicht.



Sehe das eher genauso, gibt nix besseres als nen gestochen scharfes Bild. 60hz haben mir eig. auch bis jezze immer gereicht.

Was ist den mit dem Standfuß ?? Wackelig ??


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (6. April 2015)

Naja der Standfuß ist stabil, nur der Bildschirm wackelt eben, wenn man dranstößt. Finde ich jetzt nicht so überragend. Ergonomiefunktionen gibt es natürlich auch keine. Auf der anderen Seite steht aber wieder der akzeptable Preis.  Wobei die aktuellen 400€ aufwärts mMn ganz schön happig sind - 350€ wären eher angebracht.


----------



## Richi1605 (6. April 2015)

Wie siehts eig. mit dem Gaming Modus, was ändert sich da wenne den anmachst ??


----------



## Atent123 (6. April 2015)

Ich persönlich werde mir bald diesen Monitor hier zulegen https://geizhals.de/benq-bl3201pt-9h-lcflb-qbe-a1193342.html?hloc=de
Ich kann dann ja von dem Monitor berichten.
Ich hoffe das das Coating keine Körnung hervorruft wie beim Swift.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (6. April 2015)

Gute Frage, hab den um ehrlich zu sein nie getestet. Dürfte sich aber sicherlich jemand finden, der das getan hat. Hier im Forum sind ja ein paar Leute mit diesem Monitor unterwegs. 

@Atent123:
Der BenQ sieht natürlich auch chic aus, spielt preislich aber eindeutig in einer anderen Liga..


----------



## Richi1605 (6. April 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich werde mir bald diesen Monitor hier zulegen https://geizhals.de/benq-bl3201pt-9h-lcflb-qbe-a1193342.html?hloc=de
> Ich kann dann ja von dem Monitor berichten.
> Ich hoffe das das Coating keine Körnung hervorruft wie beim Swift.



Joa sieht auch Interessant aus jedoch 900 Euro das ist mal nen Hammer. Würde mich über einen Bericht freuen


----------



## Richi1605 (7. April 2015)

Wie ist das eig. mit den Spielen die nur für 1080 Pixel  oder niedrigeren Auflösungen konzipiert wurden, laufen die eig. auch gut auf eine 4k Monitor im Vollbild ohne Verpixelung oder Low Fps oder gehn die dan nur im Fesntermodus zu zocken ??


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (7. April 2015)

Habe zugegebenermaßen bisher nur DMC 5 und AC Black Flag gespielt auf dem neuen Monitor. Die beiden Spiele unterstützen jedoch soweit die Auflösung! Aber ansonsten kann ich nur wenig dazu sagen..


----------

